# GPS antenna question



## mikeyeffing (Feb 12, 2012)

ive come to the conclusion that theres a problem with the gps antenna on my X. when i enable the gps and attempt to use the mapquest app or google maps the gps icon will blink repetitively and in about 10 seconds i'll go from full cell service to an X and it refuses to lock onto my location...

ive tried different roms ... sbfing ... ive got a droid x2 with a bad esn that i use to test different things so i figured i'd do a little googling and the gps antennas for the X and X2 come up as the same part so i get the bright idea that i'm gonna dismember both phones and try swapping the gps antenna. my problem is i can't find the gps antenna in the phone lol

if anyone has ever happen to come across a similar problem or has an idea of where the gps antenna is location it would be greatly appriciated


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Put some pressure on the piece of plastic between the battery pull tab and SD card.
Do they lock in while doing that?
If so...pad your battery cover accordingly.


----------



## mikeyeffing (Feb 12, 2012)

i pushed all over that side with and without the battery cover and it didn't make any changes in keeping phone signal while the gps is running


----------

